# New AC/DC Singer?



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Who should be the new AC/DC Singer, now that Brian Johnson has retired. 
I nominate Angry Anderson as my choice. Who would be yours?

Angry lead Singer of Rose Tattoo, was a mate of Bon Scotts, well known to Angus and even appeared in Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome and his original band Buster Brown, even had Phil Rudd on Drums (before AC/DC).

What more could a acadaca fan want.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Thinking there would be a lot of bad or interesting choices too. 
Steven Tyler, not sure what category he would fall into
He is almost to tall at 5ft8, gotta be short to play in AC/ DC and Angy is short at 5ft3, so fits well with Angus 5ft5......


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Who should be the new AC/DC Singer, now that Brian Johnson has retired.
> I nominate Angry Anderson as my choice. Who would be yours?
> 
> Angry lead Singer of Rose Tattoo, was a mate of Bon Scotts, well known to Angus and even appeared in Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome and his original band Buster Brown, even had Phil Rudd on Drums (before AC/DC).
> ...


His voice is like a combination of Bon and Brian. I can definitely hear him singing Back in Black and Gone Shootin' with minimal effort.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Angry Anderson is logical in many respects, but let's not forget that he's 68 as well. I feel sorry for Brian if it's game over as he loved being in the band but I'm sure he'd be sensible enough to accept medical opinion. I think they should go for a young unknown as it might rejuvenate them a bit.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Jimmy Barnes has been suggested in Oz but don't think he would do it, maybe a guest spot. He is no spring chicken either, 59 a bit younger than Angry.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

My hope is that they decide to retire as a band. Queen and Journey have shown what a long shadow a celebrated lead singer can cast, and anyone fronting AC/DC would have to live up to both Bon and Brian. Those two bands are in similar situations as AC/DC, with their songbook and lead guitarist being the main reasons to see them (Arnel is good, but the newer stuff is not exactly lighting the music world on fire).

I am a little bummed out that I will never get to see AC/DC perform in person, but they have some great CDs and DVDs out there, and there are some outstanding live performances on YouTube. I would rather stick with that than see a pale imitation of the former band.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Word is that Angus wants to go on and they have existing tour commitments in the US. Watch this space.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

They should knock it on the head.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

They should follow the example of REM - quit as a band without any legal and health issues.:angel:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

AC/DC are getting somewhat old, they're great and should retire in top form imo. Does Angus plan to continue?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I haven't heard anything that suggests otherwise. Now that Phil Rudd, Malcom Young and Brian Johnson are out of the picture AC/DC has become more like a brand-name in the way that Black Sabbath was when Tony Iommi was the only founder member left but I don't think that will concern Angus Young TOO much - he knows that whatever the line-up people will still flock to see them, especially in the US. They may be winding down now anyway as albums and tours are comparatively infrequent but my guess is that AC/DC will finish for good only when Angus himself wants to pack it in. If they end up doing a new album it'll be interesting to see if Stevie Young can take up the songwriting slack now that Malcolm's gone.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> I haven't heard anything that suggests otherwise. Now that Phil Rudd, Malcom Young and Brian Johnson are out of the picture AC/DC has become more like a brand-name in the way that Black Sabbath was when Tony Iommi was the only founder member left but I don't think that will concern Angus Young TOO much - he knows that whatever the line-up people will still flock to see them, especially in the US. They may be winding down now anyway as albums and tours are comparatively infrequent but my guess is that AC/DC will finish for good only when Angus himself wants to pack it in. If they end up doing a new album it'll be interesting to see if Stevie Young can take up the songwriting slack now that Malcolm's gone.


I'm interested in your opinion on Dio btw, slightly off-topic . Trying to find a response to my Dio thread, but so far no ventures, unfortunately.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'm interested in your opinion on Dio btw, slightly off-topic . Trying to find a response to my Dio thread, but so far no ventures, unfortunately.


Sorry, HBtC, but there's not much I can say in my case about Dio the band. I bought _Holy Diver_ when it came out and liked it at the time and my ex-girlfriend had the second album but neither became stayers as I was beginning to drift away from 80s metal by then. Hope any responses you get on your thread are more positive!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Axl* *Rose* In Studio with *AC/DC*!!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Oh, God, that's all they need - an egomaniacal ex-junkie renowned for hissy-fits and chronic unreliability and with some of the most annoying vocal mannerisms I've ever heard. Say it isn't so, Joe...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Oh, God, that's all they need - an egomaniacal ex-junkie renowned for hissy-fits and chronic unreliability and with some of the most annoying vocal mannerisms I've ever heard. Say it isn't so, Joe...


My thoughts exactly, he must come at a *Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap* rate


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe Axl has been guilty of some questionable antics in the past, however he has written some stuff like November Rain and Estranged that show he is a more talented artist than any of the guys in AC/DC in my book. At least he has something a little more substantial to express in his lyrics.

Also I like how Guns n Roses managed to grow and change their sound on their albums. Can't really say the same about AC/DC. There is something that became too businesslike and safe about AC/DC's approach to me. They are somewhat like KISS now I think - kind of a business enterprise it seems first and foremost.

All this said how well Axl's voice will sound nowadays I really don't know. Can't say I would really go see them regardless of who is singing now though. I do respect some of their musical contributions in the past, but I agree with those who have suggested it is time to retire.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

tdc said:


> Maybe Axl has been guilty of some questionable antics in the past, however he has written some stuff like November Rain and Estranged that show he is a more talented artist than any of the guys in AC/DC in my book. At least he has something a little more substantial to express in his lyrics.
> Also I like how Guns n Roses managed to grow and change their sound on their albums. Can't really say the same about AC/DC. There is something that became too businesslike and safe about AC/DC's approach to me. They are somewhat like KISS now I think - kind of a business enterprise it seems first and foremost.
> 
> All this said how well Axl's voice will sound nowadays I really don't know. Can't say I would really go see them regardless of who is singing now though. I do respect some of their musical contributions in the past, but I agree with those who have suggested it is time to retire.


Precisely why it's such a strange match-up, should it happen. Though I would argue that AC/DC didn't actually need any depth to their lyrics in terms of subject matter. Listening to the words (especially Bon Scott's individual take on the Picaresque) was like eavesdropping on a dockers lunch-break conversation rather than bearing witness to a soul-searching confessional from someone one step away from the psychiatrists couch or detox clinic.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

Amazingly (to me) there's a rave review of this (temporary) incarnation. Favourable comparison with Bon, which is the only line-up I enjoyed. They even dug up a couple of old 'uns.

Weird.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/may/08/acdc-review-axl-rose-lisbon-first-gig


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Axl Rose is a horrible choice. I never did like his "singing".


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't care who sings there, they should have turned up the voltage on the band 30 years ago.


----------

